

Ask HN: What is the make up of a good software engineer/developer? - maxims

I would really like to know what your opinion is for what makes up a good software engineer&#x2F;developer.<p>I&#x27;m not even sure if this can be an objective topic but I have been thinking about this for a while with out any concrete points beside that the engineer&#x2F;developer should be analytical, have the ability to adjust to different environments (flexible), and be a fast learner (which partly ties into being flexible).
======
M8
_"...have the ability to adjust to different environments..."_

Likewise being able to know when a new technology is just a short-living fad
despite being popular.

~~~
maxims
That is true, and would this knowledge come from specializing in a certain
domain or just intuition?

Or could there be guidelines for determining if some technology will live a
short life, for example: tablets or even the Apple watch?

~~~
sjs382
A little bit of intuition, a little bit just being too busy to get wrapped up
into trends _just because_.

